
I’ve Looked at Airbnb and It’s Way Worse Than You Think - justizin
https://medium.com/@sfhousingrightscommittee/an-open-letter-to-airbnb-emey-about-housing-and-prop-f-8d1bfb84356
======
hitekker
Merits of the arguments aside, righteous indignation is one of the worst tones
you can choose for a persuasive piece.

Edit:

Rather than just being snarky ( which I love sometimes ), I found an
alternative piece which I find much more compelling/more reasonable in tone:
[https://pleblog.wordpress.com/2015/09/29/i-have-read-
prop-f-...](https://pleblog.wordpress.com/2015/09/29/i-have-read-prop-f-and-
it-is-a-perfectly-normal-and-reasonable-piece-of-legislation/)

I don't know enough about the whole situation, nor have I read the original
proposition so I can't say if this opinion piece is more correct.

What I will say is the SF housing market seemed to be in dire straights ( due
to government regulation? ) long before AirBnB hit the scene.

------
dreaminvm
I would much rather hear from tenants who have been affected by AirBnB
evictions and what they are doing to deal with the housing crisis. Too many of
these pieces are just blame games that alienate/ignore the people factor.

------
shaftway
I feel like there's a massive disconnect between these pieces.

1.) New law/proposition/whatever gets proposed. 2.) Article is published
detailing how (1) can be abused. 3.) Article is published detailing why we
need (1).

I feel like if I was trying to get a law/proposition/whatever passed, my focus
would be on these articles and knee-capping them by either amending my
whatever to prevent abuse, or point out why those abuses are impossible (not
unlikely, im-pos-sible).

Until then, all I see is "I want _MY_ problem fixed with my bad solution, and
I don't care who it hurts."

